# PENTIUM based server?!



## apb3 (Jan 26, 2002)

Maybe it's just me - and I know cost is a big concern - but I would be much more likely to help defray some of the server costs if it was a bare bones Mac server. Frankly, I don't want any of my money going to support the other side.

Really, I'm no fanatic, but it seems that MacOSX should be just that - MAC...

Feel free to beat up on me now....


----------



## ScottW (Jan 26, 2002)

Well, you could send me a "bare-bones" PowerMac G4 at around 800mhz and I will be MORE THAN HAPPY to stick it online.

The fact is,  I have been running Linux based servers since 1996 for Internet purposes and frankly... its awesome. I, more than probably anyone, was glad to see Apple using Linux as a foundation. However, many may not agree with me, but I would, at this date, not want a server running OS X in its current state.

Admin


----------



## apb3 (Jan 26, 2002)

I see your point and I wasn't really coming down on you. I was just letting my Zealot show through (hence the goofy face icon...) 

It would be great in a perfect world to have mac boxes powering this site. But we all know the realities of the situation. It's just sad.

Could you send me the req's needed to power this site? I may be able to pull some strings and work something out without our having to sell our souls... Maybe even distributed computing could be utilized? I gladly donate my idle cpu cycles and bandwidth to this site.

I must say that this is one of the only truly open and free discussions out there without all the ego-feeding moderators out to make themselves feel better at others' expense and idiotically deleting and censoring threads simply because they are too scared or too closed-minded to appreciate others' views.

Bravo Admin and let's see what we can do to make this as "Mac" as possible.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 26, 2002)

Well, glad you like how things are run around here. I kind of like to think of our methods around here as the US Military.... we are a silent beast... during peace time... you can do as you please... say what you want... but if you abuse the boards in any way, we come out like a lion and attack relentlessly. Manic found that out the hard way.

Admin


----------



## apb3 (Jan 27, 2002)

I think I may have missed that one...
Did that have anything to do with advertising a site/service???

Anyway, good analogy. The way you described things way back when you were asking for moderators made me want to be one. Our views on the free flow of info seemed to mesh pretty well.

As far as the Pentium server goes, let me know any parts you need. I may be able to scrounge some up from the IT guys at my firm. Although it is incredibly hard for me to envision macosx running thusly 
IM me or email me at work or home so we don't bore everyone else with the details...


----------



## apb3 (Jan 27, 2002)

Where is this site "Based?"

And I was serious about letting you /the site use up any excess power/bandwidth while I'm not working on my mac.

Lastly, I've got some other ideas on how we might raise funds for the new/better (maybe better than you even hoped for) server. Again, IM or email me. I'll be at the firm until about 3 or 4 (Eastern Time) - BIG case... today then home.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 27, 2002)

I have only the mac(functional) on my avatar. His commercial value is only 70 euro, but it is nice. If you want really use a computer that is able to run Windows consider this Windows Me and explorer are clearly integrated. Explorer owns a security bug, that can block the use of it(explorer).


----------



## zerorex (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Admin _
> [BI, more than probably anyone, was glad to see Apple using Linux as a foundation. However, many may not agree with me, but I would, at this date, not want a server running OS X in its current state.
> 
> Admin [/B]



Apple use freebsd as a base, not linux, and before you say it, yes there is a differance


----------



## ScottW (Jan 28, 2002)

Linux/Unix its all the same.


----------



## zerorex (Jan 29, 2002)

actually, the biggest difference in Linux and BSD(and prolly the one that made apple choose bsd) is the licensing.  The funny thing about the GPL which Linux is released under is that it acts sort of like a virus.  If you base software on code that is licened under the GPL, then your software must also be free.  This would be bad for a company such as apple, because if Mac OS X was based on linux, and required that foundation to function, then acording to the terms of the GPL, it would alos have to be free...

MySQL has a simalr situation, they release the MySQL server under the GPL, but they also offer a very resonably priced corprate licens so that if you have a product that depends on MySQL to function, such as some forum applications, or other db backed software, you can purchace the corprate licens so that you are able to sell your software, otherwise, if MySQL were required for yoru software to operate, you would have to give it away...


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 29, 2002)

AMD?


----------



## Joseph Spiros (Jan 30, 2002)

actually, the GPL says that, if you release software based on something licenced in the GPL, that you have to make the software FREE in that FREE means you can have the source code... so you could take linux, make ur own version of an OS based on it, charge $1000 for it, but it would be legal so long as you give the source code along with the software for that same $1000....


----------



## apb3 (Jan 30, 2002)

Right. I meant to leave a message about this.. But I have been swamped in patents...

Had a paralegal do some research on US law re: this and she came back with pretty much the same thing as our Prodigy.

I haven't reviewed everything yet but it rings true.


----------



## Joseph Spiros (Jan 30, 2002)

:-D :-D


----------

